# Diversity



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Chancer said:


> Working on a campsite just outside Dartmouth. A new caravan has been delivered. The consumer unit inside contains a lighting cct. a ringmain, a 6mm t+e supplying a cooker and a 6mm t+e supplying a shower. Why have I been instructed to supply caravan with a 20A mcb and 4mm t+e??? :001_huh: Information given to me by caravan manufacturers electrician.


Where does DIVERSITY play in here?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Where does DIVERSITY play in here?



I'll venture a guess.... "caravan" is a 'travel trailer' or 'RV' to us, so he's asking about LOAD diversity.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'll venture a guess.... "caravan" is a 'travel trailer' or 'RV' to us, so he's asking about LOAD diversity.


Oh, I guess you're right. I was thinking about the other kind.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Oh, I guess you're right. I was thinking about the other kind.


 
What other kind?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Chancer

DIVERSITY is the factor at play here and only an electrician or other skilled person could really understand this without getting too involved. Suffice it to say that Diversity is the measure of maximum demand weighed against the probability of demand. If you cannot understand this simple first rule then it would be better if you did not become involved in the installation

Frank


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Dartmouth is a town and civil parish in the English county of Devon. Just so you all know he is speaking English:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

frank said:


> Chancer
> 
> DIVERSITY is the factor at play here and only an electrician or other skilled person could really understand this without getting too involved. Suffice it to say that Diversity is the measure of maximum demand weighed against the probability of demand. If you cannot understand this simple first rule then it would be better if you did not become involved in the installation
> 
> Frank


I suppose that I am not knowledgeabe of ENGLISH (BRITTISH) connotations. I am in error. In first reading your Post title, Diversity, I was thinking of in regards of the workplace. MY bad, but as for you,sir, Don't Ask, Don't Tell.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Mmmm

think you may have answered your own question with your last sentence....Information given to me by caravan manufacturers electrician. :whistling2:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

AS Trimmix says - the caravan electrician has given you duff information, but you should be wise enough to have recognised that and disregarded his 'advice'.

Frank


----------



## maddfridge (Dec 26, 2008)

Chancer said:


> Working on a campsite just outside Dartmouth. A new caravan has been delivered. The consumer unit inside contains a lighting cct. a ringmain, a 6mm t+e supplying a cooker and a 6mm t+e supplying a shower. Why have I been instructed to supply caravan with a 20A mcb and 4mm t+e??? :001_huh: Information given to me by caravan manufacturers electrician.


 
hi there 

From a design point although you have technical knowledge in terms of diversity from the red book etc you can effectively ignore diversity.

in the design exam if you follow the red book you end up with fuse boards the size of england as you as the designer are expected to use the exisiting reg s and the manufactures instructions in designing the installtion. to provide a cost effective solution and this is what the caravan manufacture would have done at the product design stage.

i would how ever question the caravan electricans judgement and try to get hold of the manufacturer to confirm the facts 
hope this was of some help 
cheers
:thumbup:
so what i mean is that the caravan manufacturer has the main shout on this lol


----------



## miketyson986 (Jan 25, 2011)

maddfridge said:


> hi there
> 
> From a design point although you have technical knowledge in terms of diversity from the red book etc you can effectively ignore diversity....so what i mean is that the caravan manufacturer has the main shout on this lol



I agree with it.


----------

